# train power supply help :S



## bhpbilliton (May 9, 2010)

hi everyone, i have a question about model train power supply inputs, firstly i have 2 model trains (one broadway GE AC6000CW which has a power input max of 16v and a bachmann EMD SD40 which the power supply that came with the set is 12v, so i'm supposing it's max is 12v, i'm not entirely sure) and i want to run both trains together as they're both iron ore trains (pics: http://www.traintrack.net/Engines/Images/Broadway/2004.gif & http://www.cygnetic.com.au/trains/desert_king.jpg) but the sd40 runs faster... is there a way to somehow modify the sd40 so they can both run at the same speed? is there a special adapter or control i wil need to buy? how does someone with a layout with several different branded trains do it?

thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

I would guess it would be the lower voltage on the GE maybe some of the more expereinced guys can help you.


----------



## pete m penn (May 16, 2010)

*train power supply*

hi need more info . are you double heading them or running them on same track at same time . also either one DCC ready orDCC on board


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

BHP,

I think Pete above nailed some pertinent questions.

If DC on the same track (but not double headed), you might be able to wire in a resistor to the faster train to induce a voltage drop and match speed of the other. That said, I've never tackled this myself.

Not to risk YOUR equipment, but I'd suspect that the SD40 would do OK with 16V power, provided that you run cautiously at something other than 100% full throttle. That said, I'll try to do a quick 'net search to see if I can find some specs on that Bachmann.

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Myanswer to your dilemma is convert to DCC. Much easier, and not as intimidating,or as costly, as it used to be. 

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Buy two new engines that are the same and treat them as one. Better yet connect them in series.
Use a dummy. 

Use the two you have and see how far they get. Then go DCC.That is a DCC function.

You cannot go with resistors because of the heat dissipated to sow a motor down.

I am the theory guy and those are the most viable options. A common question, but not easy to do with what you have.


----------



## bhpbilliton (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the ideas guys, in answer to pete m penn, the broadway ge ac6000 is dcc and & dc ready and the bachmann sd40 is dc, looks like ill have to find a cross sectional plan of the sd40 on how to open it up, i don't want to manually dismantle it and not keep track of what snaps off first etc. so if anyone has any ideas of where i could obtain those plans that'd be great, i was not so knowledgable of dc and dcc as i have recently gotten into the hobby and i beleive i'll take the dive for dcc, it sounds easier in the end.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

bhp, is it a Bachman, Bachman Plus, or Spectrum? I may have sheets for some that I can send, multiples so I can still retain one for myself. Let me know and I'll go through my stuff.

Bob


----------



## bhpbilliton (May 9, 2010)

stationmaster, it's a normal bachmann sd-40.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I've got a Spectrum. Figgers. There should be screws at the ends of the fuel tank. I don't have any Bachman's here to be sure though. I'll check my Spectrums, may be similar.

Bob


----------



## bhpbilliton (May 9, 2010)

thanks bob, the only screws i can see on the exterior of the train is on the underside underneath each coupler... does yours also have the same construct?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't have any Bachman's here to look at. At least no SD40's. I've got one Spectrum Dash 9, and an Atlas/Roco SD35 in the more modern units. I'll look later in the week when we head back up north.

Bob


----------

